# I'm in! Band content



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I've been practicing with Arkham Dispatch for the last two weeks in preperation for their headlining show tonight at Blackshire Pub.

Yesterday they held a band meeting, and the outcome is that I am the new lead guitarist 

They have been working on their first EP which is due out at the end of this college school year :yesway: and I will be playing on some of it. We also have shirts for sale and a banner for when we play shows.

I am in a band with plans, goals and a future - I'm pretty pumped!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Seems to me you just picked up guitar a few years back, Budda. You have come a long way in a short time. Good luck with the new band


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Congratulations. What will be your setup with this band.

(P.S. post number 5000. I really need to get a life)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Congratulations. What will be your setup with this band.
> 
> (P.S. post number 5000. I really need to get a life)


hahahaha, go play some guitar!

Congrats Budda! All the best to you and the band. It's really refreshing to be in a band where everyone's committed to moving forward. I finally found a similar situation no too long ago, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Way to go! I'd come out to the show if I was local.

Did the band vote to tell you to lower your guitar strap yet? 

Matt


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats Budda! Well done, sir!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Way to go Budda....ENJOY !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats! I hope it works out well for you:rockon2:! Also what genre of music does the band play (just out of curiosity)?
EDIT: nevermind looked them up on myspace, I like the sound of the band! Again good luck!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations, nothing like that "new band" feeling.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I actually have my silverburst pretty low slung (for me anyway) . I've been playing for 11 years and have spent a lot of money on this passion, so its nice to see it get some use.

Our show last night went really well: hit max capacity, made money, good crowd, great pics (yet to see them), and people will probably come out to our next one which will hopefully be february.

After our set our drummer couldn't stop saying "man that was only the FIRST show!", it felt good.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

That is excellent - I remember that feeling after a great show the first time out (or, at least I _think_ I remember it, it was quite a few years...ok maybe decades....ago). Keep up the enthusiasm, and don't let any bumps in the road get you down. Without wanting *my* black cloud to rain on your parade, keep in mind that all bands grow through stages as time goes on (not just the stages you play on), and problems will come and go - roll with the changes and make the most of every opportunity you get!

Will the band be playing in the London area in February, or doing a bit of "road work" for the next gig?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We'll be playing London for our next few shows unless something happens and we can play Maxwell House in Waterloo. They played there early January and it went really well.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats Budda......good for you.
Enjoy the honeymoon.


Cheers
pete


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Haha, thanks Pete!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats, Buddha! I'll pass the word on to my daughter and her UWO friends to check you guys out. On another note, our band just got booked to play the Ribfest in July in London. We may cross paths.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats Budda! Wish you the best of luck with your new project!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations Budda!!


----------

